# Goodnight sweet Charley



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am going to miss you more than you could know , and I know your sister will . So sad you did not even see your 4th Birthday. So unfair you lost your fight. Just know you had all the love and happy days you deserved, and you will never ever be forgotten my special one .


----------



## Lolaberry2014 (Jan 1, 2014)

What a lovely pic, so Charley! and sweet she was :flrt:


----------

